# Burlington, WI - John Deere 544C with 16' sectional pusher



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm selling my 1980s John deere 544C. It comes with a 16' sectional pusher. 110HP, 24k lb loader. Good tires, good glass, no major leaks, heat and lights work. It does have some rust on the cab panels, one panel is missing, 10 foot paint job so she looks decent. 

I'm asking $18k for the loader with plow.
Open to offers, 

I'm getting out of the plowing business.

I will only sell separately if the plow sells first.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

One of the ears on the plow it a little bent but does not affect how it plows.

Please call or text if interested 
Cell 262 617 8766


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Had enough? I can understand that, not to be nosy how are you replacing the earnings? I replaced my earnings with Trucking, Don't enjoy it as much but saved a lot of repairs and headaches. Good Luck


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hours? 

What is leaking? 

Any close ups of the tyres? 

How are the center pins?


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fred, running the business and plowing stopped being fun and I didn't enjoy doing it like i used too. I'm not sure what I'll do next but i know I'll find something.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Mark, the hour meter stopped working before I bought the loader, the hours are unknown. The guy I bought it from plowed with it for almost 20 years.

It leaks a little engine oil, but not enough to worry, I checked it before every storm and never had to top it off. Just enough to keep the engine "wet". The steering rams drip a little hydro oil, nothing to be concerned about. The center pins are good and take grease like they should. I will get a few pictures of the tires tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Thanks


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks


 You wait till Defcon see's your inquiring about a old loader.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

FredG said:


> You wait till Defcon see's your inquiring about a old loader.


Is someone coming to the land of cheese?
Maybe if you pay him, he'll bring it to the shindig.

Mike, 
You decided to hang it up?
Not enough cheese heads on here as it is.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dieselboy01 said:


> View attachment 193460
> View attachment 193461
> View attachment 193462


 Those are Radial? no?


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll check the tire when I get back and see if it says radial anywhere.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

They will be radial tires , excellent for snow and ice .


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

EWSplow said:


> Is someone coming to the land of cheese?
> Maybe if you pay him, he'll bring it to the shindig.
> 
> Mike,
> ...


Ya I decided this was my last season of plowing. It got to be to consuming and wasn't fun anymore.

I'm going to get into more light excavating, landscaping and lot clearing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselboy01 said:


> Ya I decided this was my last season of plowing. It got to be to consuming and wasn't fun anymore.
> 
> I'm going to get into more light excavating, landscaping and lot clearing.


Smarter than me.

Thanks for the pics, it'll be at least a couple weeks 
before I have time to think about running over to take a look. I'll check before I make any plans.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds good Mark thanks,

Let me know if there is anything else you guys would like pictures of.

I would like to sell this loader sooner than later as I have a new septic system to pay for.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

The sectional pins onto the bucket, this loader does not have a quick attach set up.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SHAWZER said:


> They will be radial tires , excellent for snow and ice .


 Those are some expensive skins.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes they were, and only a few years old.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Still available, open to offers!!


----------

